# XFX Geforce 8400 GS freeglut problem (SOLVED)

## Catanduva

when i try to compile freeglut to install mesa-progs i get these messages

```
make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0/progs/demos/CallbackMaker'

source='CallbackMaker.c' object='CallbackMaker-CallbackMaker.o' libtool=no \

   depfile='.deps/CallbackMaker-CallbackMaker.Po' tmpdepfile='.deps/CallbackMaker-CallbackMaker.TPo' \

   depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../../../depcomp \

   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../..    -I../../../include  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -c -o CallbackMaker-CallbackMaker.o `test -f CallbackMaker.c || echo './'`CallbackMaker.c

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3  -Wl,-O1 -o CallbackMaker -export-dynamic ../../../src/libglut.la CallbackMaker-CallbackMaker.o  

mkdir .libs

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3 -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/CallbackMaker CallbackMaker-CallbackMaker.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  ../../../src/.libs/libglut.so -L/usr/lib64 -lm /usr/lib/libGLU.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib64/libGL.so /usr/lib64/libSM.so /usr/lib64/libICE.so /usr/lib64/libXmu.so /usr/lib64/libXt.so /usr/lib64/libXi.so -lpthread /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so /usr/lib64/libXext.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so -ldl -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001409gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001455gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001438gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001447gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001404gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001403gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001406gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001411gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001410gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001420gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001413gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001422gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001431gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001440gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001414gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001423gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001432gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001441gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001416gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001451gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001425gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001434gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001443gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001405gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001408gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001457gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001449gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001419gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001454gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001428gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001437gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001446gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001456gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001439gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001448gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001415gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001450gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001424gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001433gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001442gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001407gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001458gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001453gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001418gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001427gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001436gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001445gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001412gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001421gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001430gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001452gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001417gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001426gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001435gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001444gl'

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: undefined reference to `_nv001429gl'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [CallbackMaker] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0/progs/demos/CallbackMaker'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0/progs/demos'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0/progs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

i think the problem is with ldconfig links, but i don't know how to solve this

i'm on a amd 64bit system

when i try "ld /usr/lib64/libGL.so" i get this

```
ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; not setting start address
```

and my lspci seems to not recognize my geforce (but the nvidia-settings shows it correctly)

lspci:

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0422 (rev a1)
```

and when i try to use anything that requires opengl i get "Segmentation fault", even in nvidia-settings open-gl/glx information section.

my kernel is with nvidiafb as module.

i can't boot xorg with tv-out/s-video and my crt monitor at the same time, just one

thanks in advance

and sorry for my englishLast edited by Catanduva on Fri Dec 26, 2008 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Catanduva

anyone?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list nvidia

# update-pciids

# lspci
```

----------

## Catanduva

Sure, in order

```
Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Dec 2008 13:05:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mmxext mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
 * installed packages

media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09

```

UPDATE-PCIIDS:

http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/424/telamr0.jpg

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)

```

now with update-pciis my geforce appears correctly on lspci, but still get the error in freeglut and opengl apps

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you remove nvidiafb from your my kernel and retry.

You should use the VesaFB instead.

----------

## Catanduva

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you remove nvidiafb from your my kernel and retry.
> 
> You should use the VesaFB instead.

 

did it

same "segmentation fault" errors

i found in some foruns that this is a problem with symlinks, but i don't know

----------

## Catanduva

SOLVED the problem with the freeglut compilation by adjusting the right symlinks to the correct ones by reading this README from nvidia.com

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.82/README/chapter-05.html

but now i'm getting these errors on the glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: Couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
```

on Xorg.0.log:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Version mismatch detected between the NVIDIA X driver and the

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA GLX module.  X driver version: 173.14.09; GLX

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     module version: 177.82.  Please try reinstalling the

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA driver.
```

tried to reinstall, but same error

----------

## Catanduva

solved by doing emerge --sync and installing the new nvidia drivers and the new kernel

but i still can't use the s-video output and the crt at the same time, it says that this gpu doesn't support metamodes =(

how my old FX5200 supports it and the 8400 GS doesn't?

----------

